# REW, ASIO and VST in Console Sound Studio



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi !
I'm using REW for a while now but there is still a missing feature : it's to use a VST directly to change the sweep and test windows player EQ in REW.

For this, I was hoping Asio version of REW, helped by Console Sound Studio to add VST in the ASIO process, could do this.
But I didn't succeed to make it works...

Is someone try to do this before and succeed ?
Thanks ! :yes:


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

Do you know how & why you failed ?

Analysis of your process to date , is a crucial first step towards achieving a measure of success when dealing with issues of "virtual patching" .

:sn:

PS : Do you know about VAC (  *Virtual Audio Cable*  ) ?

- You can download a demo version to see if it is of any use to you ( before buying it ) .
- It's also worth downloading to see if it plays nice with your existing soundcards drivers ( it wasn't that compatible my M-Audio cards drivers / BSOD > blue screens of death & all that ).


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

I failed because the in and out is not clear in the Asio choice in Console...

But I will try your Virtual audio cable, thanks !
(I think I already use it a long time ago)


By the way, there is a problem in REW : there is a choice of output in Asio and it is left or right chanel but can't out to the both together !

I prefer to measure right and left separately (we can't do it before with Java), but to check global response it's useful to measure both.


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

What exactly are trying to achieve with REW ?

For instance ;

(i) Are you aware that REW can currently create & then export ( as a wave file , mono or stereo ) its' User-Generated Correction ( EQ ) Filter ? 
> That wave file ( EQ filter ) can then be VST hosted within the dsp section ( within a convolver that hosts wave files ) of the playback software ( like Windows Media Player , FooBar, Media Center ) .
> This will provide custom EQed playback ( for your speakers ) as long as your music is played by the software hosting the EQ correction file . 
> This approach is purely software based ( the next approach , is bit of both ) .

(ii) The latest & next generation of soundcards are putting more DSP processing power right onto the soundcard, allowing things like VST plugins to be hosted within the soundcards own virtual mixer ( ie; driver ) .
> As I see it, this is the direction all mid to high lprice cards are going .
> Waiting ( & then buying ) a new sound card ( with VST hosting capabilites ) is quite likely the best way to go here ( at least for me ).
> This approach relieves the computers CPU of all the high overhead ( number crunching ) necessary for multiple channels of convolved EQ .
> Once your speakers' correction EQ is hosted within your soundcard then ( of course ) any audio routed through the cards outputs gets EQed .

:sn:


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Kazuya said:


> By the way, there is a problem in REW : there is a choice of output in Asio and it is left or right chanel but can't out to the both together !


Select the other output you want to use as the reference output, the same signal will then appear on both.


----------



## Kazuya (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh ok thanks, I was afraid to try this ! :R

But well done Earlk, Virtual Audio Cable was the part missing in my setup to pass the sound through Console and set up the VST I use in Foobar. :clap:




EarlK said:


> What exactly are trying to achieve with REW ?
> 
> For instance ;
> 
> ...



I saw it but never try. Now, I can setup my EQ and see directly his effect in REW ! :T




> (ii) The latest & next generation of soundcards are putting more DSP processing power right onto the soundcard, allowing things like VST plugins to be hosted within the soundcards own virtual mixer ( ie; driver ) .
> > As I see it, this is the direction all mid to high lprice cards are going .
> > Waiting ( & then buying ) a new sound card ( with VST hosting capabilites ) is quite likely the best way to go here ( at least for me ).
> > This approach relieves the computers CPU of all the high overhead ( number crunching ) necessary for multiple channels of convolved EQ .
> ...


I just have an Spdif transport, no sound card.


----------

